# Snow engines who makes what



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

not sure if there is a thread for this or not.but found some useful information about who makes what and what company makes each motor.
gets a bit crazy these days with all the new made in china motors being used 

2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

87 powershift said:


> not sure if there is a thread for this or not.but found some useful information about who makes what and what company makes each motor.
> gets a bit crazy these days with all the new made in china motors being used
> 
> 2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com


* TORO only makes TORO Snowblowers and nobody elses. as for the rest of that lot I have NO CLUE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

87 powershift said:


> not sure if there is a thread for this or not.but found some useful information about who makes what and what company makes each motor.
> gets a bit crazy these days with all the new made in china motors being used
> 
> 2012-2013 Snow Blowers - Who Makes What? Craftsman, Ariens, Cub Cadet, Toro, Troy-Bilt, Snapper, Yardman, MTD Pro, Honda, Yard-Machines and MTD? - MovingSnow.com


Yes there is a thread dedicated to that 

Scot (moderator) has collected the data for some time now and I recently turned his data into a spreadsheet so you can see at a glance what is made where
Furthermore it tries to warn people away from 100% Chinese made machines for the time being.
If the quality changes and we get new evidence we'll obviously update that position.

Link is here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...de-usa-versus-made-china.html?highlight=china 

You will learn (amongst other things) all the brands that are MTD 
Warning: try to keep posts focused on quality if possible even if there's a tendency to vent about Globalization and its impact on the workforce.
It's trying to be a data resource for quality and country


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah but lots has happened since that article in 2013


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Yeah but lots has happened since that article in 2013


The thread I mentioned in #3 is up to date
It's got data beyond #1 in this thread
Check it out 

When you go to that thread.. head straight to the most recent post and head backwards to avoid following a long trail.
The most recent information is, as you would expect, always in the most recent posts.

Current latest info here: "Made in the USA" versus "Made in China"

I guess it's best to end this thread here to avoid confusion
Thanks to the OP for finding that older information though 

Moderators: If you see this, we can probably delete this current thread to avoid confusion


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Stuart,

Super Moderator's name on the 'made in USA vs made in China' thread is actually 'Scot'


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

stuart80112 said:


> The thread I mentioned in #3 is up to date
> It's got data beyond #1 in this thread
> Check it out
> 
> ...


hope scot merges this


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> Stuart,
> 
> Super Moderator's name on the 'made in USA vs made in China' thread is actually 'Scot'


Yes but I'm not sure if Scot does all the maintenance or if there are a bunch of moderators working shifts 
Oh wait... I said Robert earlier ;-) I thought you meant that "Moderators" was a bit unfriendly ...Fixed!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

stuart80112 said:


> Yes but I'm not sure if Scot does all the maintenance or if there are a bunch of moderators working shifts


Scot is the one on charge of that thread, he is the original poster (creator).


----------

